# Learning Curves by Admirer (~BBW, Eating, ~SWG)



## admirer (Jan 29, 2006)

_BBW, WG, FA_

Well, you have all been SO KIND to me and so encouraging. Here's a start to my new story. What to do next? I would appreciate some ideas, feedback, inspiration....

THANKS!


*"Learning Curves"*
by Admirer​
Teachers get fat. Thats a fact. What we dont get in bonuses we get in treats, believe it or not. One of the best things for me as a male faculty member is to watch a new, young, female teacher start skinnyor even better, less than skinnyand slowly get fatter and fatter. Its so good. The most rewarding thing is to actually contribute to the process. Id like to think I am a significant contributor to a lot of pounds at my school.

A prime example is this new girl who started one September. Her name is Margaret. She was my favorite kind: already a slight bit plumpa slight bit. I figured she was about 5 2 and 140 pounds. Not married. She looks at me as we are introduced by my department head and there is a moment, a flash, of mutual attractionthat buzz in the stomach, that slight catch of breath. Shes got rounded breasts, a curvy bottom and a rounded belly. But I know those are just starter pounds. I see her potential.

_Its my first day at Carlson High, and Im being introduced to all my colleagues in the English Department. Im a bit self-conscious because my new teaching clothes dont fit like they did before the summer. I am infinitely conscious of the tightness of my skirt and the slight strain on my blouse buttons, but thats what you get when you spend two months at your friends beach house eating fried beach food and drinking on the weekends._

_While frozen waffles and eggs benedict are tasty breakfasts and fried clams make a nice lunch and the fantastic local surf and turf tastes good going down, they inevitably add pounds to a young chick like me. But you know, a summer in sweats and shorts and bathing suitsno constricting waistbandsI got a bit fat.

I figure Ill join a gym beginning the year. Lose these extra pounds, no problem.

So I meet this guy Scott in my travels, and there is this moment of mutual attraction, a flash of warmth in my belly. What could he see in a plumper like me? I dont know. But hes cute, and he seems really nice. Maybe hell show me the ropes. A little harmless flirting never hurt anyone, right?_

Early on in the year teachers bring in a lot of fattening treats for each other, solace for frayed nerves: donuts, pies, sweet breads, cookies. Theres an inundation of treats, and some of these freaks just eat celery and salads, but some of the ladies go for broke. I hoped Margaret would be of the latter faction.

_My word! There is so much food in our house office. The table is piled high with bagels and donuts and coffee cakes. This is bad. I cant say no when nice people offer me treats. A nibble here, a slice there, a donut at 9:30, a slice of pie at 10. Yikes, I am so stuffed. But Scott and I keep making eye contact. Let the flirting begin. Hes cute, were both young. Why not? He cuts me a slice of blueberry pie that is twice the size I asked for. Oh well. Dont want to be rude! Eat up, girl!_

Weve all been grazing all day. Its how we deal with the stress of the beginning of the year. Margaret, especially, has been snacking like a pro. Its nerve-racking as hell for new teachers in September. She doesnt seem to mind too much the HUGE piece of pie I cut her. Wow, that turns me on. Did I mention shes pretty, too? There is definitely some chemical thing happening between us. Its mutual. Fine with me.

Margaret looks more beautiful every day. I am definitely liking this girl, and I think the feeling is mutual. She laughs at all my jokes and makes it a point to find me at lunch and other down times. We spend quite a bit of time together, and the other teachers give us a hard time, call us the lovebirds and stuff like that. Margaret doesnt seem to be bothered by the attention, and she surely doesnt deny the accusations. 

_Ah! School lunch. Im too frazzled and busy to actually prepare myself a decent lunch every morning with planning and correcting taking over my life. The grilled cheese sandwiches (Yay, comfort food!) with sinful French fries are a standard part of my lunch repertoire. Thursdays we have the traditional turkey dinner lunch. Oh! And Salvatores delivers pizza on Fridays. 

I havent been on a scale in a while. Why confirm what I already know? I am going to get fatter, bigger, here. Its a hazard of the profession. Oh, well. Let my waistbands get tighter. I think Im falling for Scott. We spend so much time together. On half days he makes it a point to take me out for lunch. Hes so sweet, and we get along so well. My growing attraction to him helps me forget that I am gaining weight. Funny, it almost seems that he likes my extra pounds, my growing figure. Whenever I am doing some professional snacking, it always seems to be around him, as though my eating is flirtation._

I am getting closer and closer to Margaret. There is definitely something developing here. Financially, its breaking me to bring in so much stuff for breakfast, but to see her getting fatter by the week is so worth it. And shes such a flirt! She sits down across from me, butters a piece of coffee cake and chants, Donuts and cakes and pies, oh my! Donuts and cakes and pies, oh my! and laughs maniacally. Its as if she sense I like her growing tummy!. 

_I was in the supply closet the other day getting some stuff for my room when it happened: the button on the top of my skirt popped off. Who could blame it? My belly has been growing, keeping up with my burgeoning back side. I noticed that I am not yet used to my bigger me. When I turned in the supply closet my belly knocked some stuff off the shelf and as I spun around my butt brushed against the shelving behind me. Its like I am not used to my new size. 

I kind of use my hands to press my soft belly in, press my breasts inward as they overflow my bra cups. I wonder, if I stayed in this supply closet for a couple of weeks and kept eating the way I have been, would I be stuck in here like Winnie the Pooh in that book from my childhood where he ate and ate and ate honey until he was stuck in Rabbits hole? And why in the world does that thought turn me on?_

Margaret calls me into the supply closet. Ooh, Scott! I cant reach the file folders on the top shelf! 

Now, you must understand that when I am near her now, there is a buzz in my heart and in my head, and she often narrows her eyes and smiles so cunningly, so winningly, that something in my stomach stirs.

Scott, to the rescue! A lame attempt at humor in the face of overwhelming attraction.

God, her plump calves and thick, luscious thighs look good in that skirt!

Up there! She says and points. Shes so sexy in those glasses. When she points/reaches poised on one foot, her swelling belly pushes up her sweater and hangs down over the top of her skirt. Is her button gone? Oh my.

Okay, okay. Let me by here. I try to walk by, slide by. She sucks in for a minute, presses her belly in.

She laughs: Sorry. Fat girl under construction! Watch out for falling will power and expandeing body!

Sokay, I say. Relax. She does. Her belly inflates outward with her exhale. I swoon. As I go by, my right hand brushes the distinct, plump, soft side of her belly, slides over the rounding front. Her expanding curves feel so sweet under cashmere.

_As he slides by my bigger self, his hand brushes my bigger belly. I catch my breath._

She catches her breath while I lose mine. My belly touches hers. Oh heaven!

_His belly brushes my pot belly! O heaven!_

Here you go, little lady. To fill the silence. I hand her the box. My heart is racing.
_
My heart is racing. I want to kiss him so badly._

I wonder what shed do if I kissed her? She smells of the sweetest, most drowsing perfume. Oh, how I want to hold her!

_I wish hed hold me and kiss me and tell me I am beautiful _

One afternoon I am driving down main street and I see Margarets little Toyota in front of the local diner. I stop, of course. Inside, she is intently focused on the frappe in front of her, her lips puckered in a sucking motion, eyes down. She doesnt see me yet. The waiter drops of a large plate of chili cheese fries at her table. She glances over with pleasant surprise in her face but continues to suck at the frappe. I stealthily slide in across from her, smiling devilishly.

Caught me! she says.

Caught you what?

_Stress eating. Those kids are driving me NUTS, so on bad days I stop here and stress eat. Its that convenient fattening meal between post-lunch snacking and pre-dinner appetizers! She smiles in a self-deprecating way. I only come here after school when I am stressedwhich has been a lot lately, if you havent guessed!_

Hadnt noticed! 

_Oh, come on. I know youre nice, not oblivious. Ive never been this big in my life. School is where I belong, but this adjustment period is rough, and I am a stress eater. Always have been. Nasty cycle, it is. So I am getting fatter by the hour. But you know what? I dont mind that much._

No?

_No. You see, the way I figure it, there is this guy at work who is really digging me. It almost seems like, the more I eat, the fatter I get, the more attracted to me he is. Crazy, huh? And I kinda liked him right off the bat anyhow._

No kidding?

_No kidding. Oooh. Frappe is gone. And I still have all these fries to eat!_

I wave my arm, Waiter! Two more frappes: one for me, and one for the little lady. Thanks.

_My test is complete. Now I am sure of two things: (1)Scott does really like me back--and all my pounds--and (2)he likes big girls and I am becoming (have become?) one and he is going to love me and spoil me and I am scared and thrilled about gaining more and more weight. I feel like I will be wrapped in his love like a cocoon and I will emerge a loved, fat, full, fleshy, happy, butterball.

But lets not rush into things. First things first: I slurp on my new frappe, gazing into his eyes, one hand on the glass, one perched on the top of my full, full belly. I am so stuffed, but I let him slowly, sensually, feed me, one-by-one, the huge order of chili cheese fries. I am in heaven. He is in heaven. How could things get any better?_


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 30, 2006)

w00t, sounds good man!!! keep up the good work.


----------



## Observer (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry - had to move you over here. 

But as for ideas? Girl Scouts sell cookies, Boy Scouts sell donuts, the music groups sell candy -- and of course the after school program has snacks. And of course there are always the conferences where to save time they serve food buffet style. Does that help?


----------



## TS Monkey (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope that Winnie The Pooh reference is foreshadowing for an actual stuck scene later in the story. 

- Tight Squeeze Monkey


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Jan 31, 2006)

freakin' sweet story man


----------



## BTB (Jan 31, 2006)

It was a good beginning and I wonder if you will chose slight or heavy WG as the story unfolds. The possibilities are there for both. One thing I would propose is that she doesn't get respect from her class and eats because of the pressure, getting less respect, eats more, a vicious circle.


----------



## mollycoddles (Jan 31, 2006)

Yes, Admirer, please continue! I have always been a huge fan of your work; I really think it's some of the best wgfiction on the net. If you were to start writing again, I think the entire community would benefit immensely.

BTW, there was a story that I believe you began a while back, called "Lauren Eats Herself Round." Did you ever intend on finishing that? Just curious


Keep up the good work!


----------



## Browniestuff (Jan 31, 2006)

i have always loved your stories, they have been my favorite weight gain stories for years. I'm so glad that you are writing another. Please keep it coming!

Max


----------



## Observer (Jan 31, 2006)

Initially I thought I was merely moving a second chapter over to the Story Forum from the Weight Forum. This I was doing because stories belong here. not there. But then I notice that what I moved today appears to be a differently formatted version (and possibly revised?) version of yesterday's work.

Clarification please?


----------



## admirer (Jan 31, 2006)

Sorry for the confusion. This is the entire story so far. SLIGHTLY changed. My version has the separate parts in italics and plain print. I don't know how to do that on this board, so I tried adding lines...but they didn't stay. Don't know why. What would be a good remedt for this?? Thirdly: I was posting the story to get ideas and feedback from people. I wasn't trying to break any rules. Sorry. How can I get feedback and ideas from people as I write this sucker??

Admirer


----------



## Observer (Jan 31, 2006)

No problem - and I'll try to help with editing.

If I'm right if you just _click on the lslanted I when you want to start italics and click again when you want to stop you should get the effect you want_; _alternatively you can highlight text with your browser, then click on the slanted _ 

I'll combine all three versions to preserve the comments made so far by everyone, then delete the first two versions after italicizing the dialogue on the first. As for suggestions and comments on any story, they're always welcome right here -- I gave you some yesterday. Hopefully other do the same.

As a matter of personal opinion I see this tale as potentially a FA/BBW love story that will be illustrative to the students, not a cause (as one poster suggested) for any pupil disrespect. Perhaps as a result of teacher getting fat some of the guys on campus look at their fellow student plumpers in a different light? Its an angle to consider

------------

A half hour later -- OK, surgery successfully completed. I hope the patient's author is happy. :eat2:


----------



## admirer (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks very much for all your time and understanding! I'll do the formatting next time--not to say that yours wasn't dead-on accurate!

Admirer


----------



## Markt (Feb 4, 2006)

I love this!

More please!


----------



## Browniestuff (Feb 4, 2006)

I really don't have any great ideas about where the story could go. I've always tried to model my stories by yours, sorta. The realistic time span for the gain and the details about the feeding sessions and how she feels during them always draw me in. I like how you are writing from both perspectives interchangeably. Perhaps if there were female students in her class who see that she is getting attention from a man because of weight gain, they will want to gain some as well, sort of as a fashion setter. I can't wait to see what you write next.

Max "Browniestuff" Horton


----------



## admirer (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words! I'll get cracking tomorrow morning and get a couple more pages up!


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 5, 2006)

well done! The combining of "he said/she said" elements really works here.


----------



## billedmeup (Feb 5, 2006)

How about this...

They spend the weekend together with lots of food and love making. On Monday morning she can't fit into any of her teacher clothes so she finally gets on the scale to measure the damage. She has to go to school in sweats and some snooty teachers comment behind her back how plump she is getting. After school they go to the mall and buy her some new teacher clothes and she discovers that she has gone up two sizes. At dinner she confesses that she was slim before the summer and shows him a picture of her in her bikini taken on the first day at the beach house. He asks if she still has the bathing suit and after dinner she models it for him.


----------



## mollycoddles (Feb 5, 2006)

billedmeup said:


> How about this...
> 
> They spend the weekend together with lots of food and love making. On Monday morning she can't fit into any of her teacher clothes so she finally gets on the scale to measure the damage. She has to go to school in sweats and some snooty teachers comment behind her back how plump she is getting. After school they go to the mall and buy her some new teacher clothes and she discovers that she has gone up two sizes. At dinner she confesses that she was slim before the summer and shows him a picture of her in her bikini taken on the first day at the beach house. He asks if she still has the bathing suit and after dinner she models it for him.



I have to say I like this scenerio


----------



## admirer (Feb 5, 2006)

I like the cut of your jib! You are in my head. Kudos. Just thinking about that plot line gets me revved. Cool beans. Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Browniestuff (Oct 12, 2006)

hey admirer, I was remembering your story and reread it. were you planning to write more on this story. i wish you would. your stories are some of my all time favorites. Love your work!

Max


----------

